# all in one solution



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I thought i would do some favors. ive been looking up stuff, and ive stumbled onto some usefull stuff. here i share it with my good friends who have shared all their info with me ^_^ 

12v Carputers Car PC systems










this unit does appear lagit to me, veyr well designed, and xp great interface, pick up some centrafuse software and you're set. 





 = winning. 

i also believe this unit has an optic output. just throwing this info out their for you guys. if i stumble onto any other nifty units, i'll be sure to post em up. feel free to post your results.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

nice find!


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Cool! Too bad they don't make a double DIN version.

Edit: Should have clicked that link before posting.

12v Carputers Car PC systems


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

ecbmxer said:


> Cool! Too bad they don't make a double DIN version.
> 
> Edit: Should have clicked that link before posting.
> 
> 12v Carputers Car PC systems


thats with windows CE. so be careful with somethig like that, you have to make sure you know what your gonna use and everyhting with something like that. its a very streamline OS, i believe i read somehwere it can run on EXTREMLEY little ram, and is bootable from SD cards and USB drives. its super stream line so it might not be what everybody is looking for in a carputer.

his system does appear very nice though, idk much about it or his stuff period. but it looks rather nifty, has a GPS button, volume buttons, mute button, function botton. very nice system indeed, but who knows how fast it is.


i also wanna put this out their - 

http://www.lilliputweb.net/index.php?Controller=User_Product&action=ShowProduct&product_id=38

i've bee doing research on it for a couple days. i can;'t find much on it, some bad, some good. normal feedback, but it appears decently solid, some people claim it'll bust in 3 months, some don't of course with such a small clientel base it's hard to read that feedback because its so two sided. this tends to happen with small companys. but i give it my thumbs up, it's probobly what i'm gonna use. i like the features and it's almost perfectly suited for my needs. 



another brand ive found, an up and coming, not sure if it's a true brand or a rebranded company selling japanese stuff like some of the others. but here it is

http://www.revo-sys.com/

they have a double din solution, and a single dinn in production i'm gonna be looking into this one perosnaly i'm very interested.


----------



## zreon (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice find. I'd be curious to see the screen in the sunlight.

Personally, I prefer to built in OEM look compared to the pop out screens though.


----------

